# Help! Need AT9 Dish settings for my zipcode



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

Any Directv at9 dish owners with the mpeg4 receiver (H20) care to help me with the exact Az...El...Tilt settings for zipcode 21061? I plan to do my own galvanize pole mount in concrete base and let Directv install the dish.


TIA to all,
sidg


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Just make sure your pole is absolutely plumb and let DirecTV mnake the alignment adjustments. Are you sure that you have visibility for all 5 sats? Or is this why you need the settings? You can probably get close using this web page. http://www.rca.com/directv/zip_code_selection Enter you zipcode and select the elliptical dish. This basically will give you the azimuth for the 110 sat, then check either side to see if you can see from 99 to 119. Also, the 99 will be lower or higher depending on which coast you're on. These may be the same that the AT9 uses. Dish geometry captures the new sats.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

sidg said:


> Any Directv at9 dish owners with the mpeg4 receiver (H20) care to help me with the exact Az...El...Tilt settings for zipcode 21061? I plan to do my own galvanize pole mount in concrete base and let Directv install the dish.
> 
> TIA to all,
> sidg


Since Glenn Burnie's locals come from Baltimore, these should work for you...
AZ-226: EL-38:TILT-63


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> You can probably get close using this web page. http://www.rca.com/directv/zip_code_selection Enter you zipcode and select the elliptical dish. This basically will give you the azimuth for the 110 sat, then check either side to see if you can see from 99 to 119.


Actually it will be quite a bit different since the AT9 is centered on the 101. the picture I posted in this thread shows the significant difference in azimuth and tilt. Of course for just a ball park idea to see if you have a general line of sight, the phase III settings will probably work.


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> Just make sure your pole is absolutely plumb and let DirecTV mnake the alignment adjustments. Are you sure that you have visibility for all 5 sats? Or is this why you need the settings? You can probably get close using this web page. These may be the same that the AT9 uses.
> 
> 
> > Hi Jim.
> ...


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> Actually it will be quite a bit different since the AT9 is centered on the 101. the picture I posted in this thread shows the significant difference in azimuth and tilt. Of course for just a ball park idea to see if you have a general line of sight, the phase III settings will probably work.


Hi Mark,

The link you provided gave me same data for my Directv 3lnb elliptical dish on screen Sat setup.
I did take note of the difference in Az and El between your "old" 3lnb and your new AT9.

Thanks again for your help,
sidg


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

moonman said:


> Since Glenn Burnie's locals come from Baltimore, these should work for you...
> AZ-226: EL-38:TILT-63


Hello Moonman,

The settings you gave vary from my existing 3lnb settings, and they are very close to the settings I just found at Satelliteguys web site...titled " How to Find AT9 Settings without an H20"

My 3 lnb: Az:237 El:33 Tilt:56
Your info:Az:226 El:38 Tilt:63
Satguys :Az: 224.6 El:38 Tilt:63

Thanks for your time and help,
sidg


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

I have great confidence in the nbrs I gave, as being correct for Baltimore. While I do not
know what the miles distance from Glenn Burnie to Baltimore is, it is quite possible that
the AZ differance(224.6 vs 226) would account for that.
Note that the H-20 does not display the (. decimal point), so the 224.6 would "round up"
on it's display to 225, which is even closer.


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

moonman said:


> I have great confidence in the nbrs I gave, as being correct for Baltimore. While I do not
> know what the miles distance from Glenn Burnie to Baltimore is, it is quite possible that
> the AZ differance(224.6 vs 226) would account for that.
> Note that the H-20 does not display the (. decimal point), so the 224.6 would "round up"
> on it's display to 225, which is even closer.


About 10 miles "as the crow flies". Az:225 is close enough. 
Now to find some 2" O.D. galv. pipe.

Thanks again for your help,
sidg


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

How are you mounting it? Pole,Mast,Roof?
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SKY32817C
You can also get a adapter that lets you use a differant diameter pole....
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SKY1101&main_cat=&CAT=Satellite Components


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

moonman said:


> How are you mounting it? Pole,Mast,Roof?
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SKY32817C
> You can also get a adapter that lets you use a differant diameter pole....
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SKY1101&main_cat=&CAT=Satellite Components


Hi Moonman,

I plan on a concrete embedded ground mount pole. 
The links you provided are what I was looking for. Though I hope to find something local. If not, the adapter may be my choice.

Thanks again,
sidg


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

moonman said:


> You can also get a adapter that lets you use a differant diameter pole....
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SKY1101&main_cat=&CAT=Satellite Components


Personally I would not use that adapter. It is designed to fit *over* an existing pole (I'm assuming a phase III pole). IMO a phase III pole would not be strong enough for the weight of a AT9 dish. IMO, it should be done right the first time by either using 2" OD (if you can find it) all the way, or the 2 3/8" OD that is readily available and adapt downward in size. Heck, I even filled my 2 3/8" post with concrete. It isn't going anywhere.


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> Personally I would not use that adapter. It is designed to fit *over* an existing pole (I'm assuming a phase III pole). IMO a phase III pole would not be strong enough for the weight of a AT9 dish. IMO, it should be done right the first time by either using 2" OD (if you can find it) all the way, or the 2 3/8" OD that is readily available and adapt downward in size. Heck, I even filled my 2 3/8" post with concrete. It isn't going anywhere.


Good point! Might as well do it right from scratch. It's worth noting that the additional weight and wind loading require a larger mounting footprint as well as a larger diameter pipe. At your suggestion, might as well funnel some concrete into the post itself. Thanks for poining that out.

regards,
sidg


----------



## PGIV (Jun 4, 2007)

Just fire up your receiver and get to the screen to enter your zip code. You don't need a dish connected to the receiver.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

PGIV said:


> Just fire up your receiver and get to the screen to enter your zip code. You don't need a dish connected to the receiver.


This is all true, but this thread is almost 3 years old. 

So why did I reply? Just because!!!!


----------

